# Where to buy Live Quail in Houston?



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I buy a male and female quail each year for my hunters ed class I teach. I usually get them from Barrets Quail farm.

I really like that guy, but was wondering if there was any other places especially around the NW side of town?

----

P.S. - Anybody needing to take the Hunters ED class this weekend call 206-203-0690


----------



## BeerDrinker (Sep 12, 2009)

Billy Carter (ol' Bill's son) of Carter's Country does. Try him.


----------



## BeerDrinker (Sep 12, 2009)

Billy lives in Spring too, so he would be pretty close to you. He is a very good guy too.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Barretts Quail Farm............


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Barretts, can't beat them.


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 3, 2014)

you ever have any luck finding quail? I am looking for live adults currently for bird dog training purposes.


----------



## sunnyd (Oct 3, 2014)

I just talked to Billy Carter on March 18, 2015, and they don't raise quail anymore.


----------



## fox77356 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sunny, 
Check with Jimmy Price in Montgomery
936.524.1153


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback on this board raises Bob White Quail in Navasota.


----------



## Jwarren (Jul 26, 2011)

One of the guys I work with raises quail in Cleveland. His name is Jamie number is 936-524-2657. He also has a few pheasant.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

bg said:


> Rubberback on this board raises Bob White Quail in Navasota.


This....and a 2cooler!:texasflag:clover:


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

I'am in Alvin and have grown birds for sale.


----------

